# Punch Biopsy



## aguelfi (Sep 3, 2008)

What code do I use for a punch biopsy?  I don't see anything that is specific to this.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Adrianne - 11100 for the first lesion, +11101 for each additional/separate lesion.  
Lisa


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 4, 2008)

I meant to also state it was for the breast tissue.  Would this still apply?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Is it in the OR or office?  How deep?


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 10, 2008)

It was done in the OR and only Sub-q


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 11, 2008)

What about 19100?


----------

